# Buoy New UKC Champion!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Look at that little Buoy ... all proud of himself! 
Congratulations on your new title. 
He looks like he's having a grande time. 

May he have many more winning days .


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

He looks so happy!!!


----------

